# CNN Gives Credit where credit is due!



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

Most media is so liberal. It's nice to finally see hunters recognized in a positive manner.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

cool story and much more positive and truthful of the vast majority of hunters.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Very good for a change .. I only wish they would be honest all the time..


----------

